# Mark Your Calendars!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Jonah White, owner of Billy Bob's World and inventor of Billy Bob's Teeth, will be featured on the Discovery Channel, Tuesday, Jan. 28th at 10PM ET in "Billy Bob's Gags to Riches".

This is a rare opportunity to see what life is really like here in Calhoun County, Ill., where I live.

Matter of fact, I'm kinda curious to see what life hereabouts is really like!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's past my bedtime Ralph....but be sure and post us a reminder.

Regards, Mike


----------

